# Can you Bare it All in this NO makeup challenge?



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey girls! I thought it would be fun to see who would be daring enough to reveal themselves WITHOUT makeup. That means NOTHING!!!! Here's me fresh faced and looking very tired after a long work week. Thanks goodness for undereye concealer!







Are you willing to bare it all??????


----------



## Marisol (Sep 10, 2005)

You are one brave woman! I will see if I can find one or maybe take one with my camera phone.

BTW, love your new avatar.


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's me with a puffy face just after I've got up:


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2005)

Aw you're real pretty without make-up. i think there was a thread on this before so there should be lots of pics floating around. I'll try and dig up the thread for ye


----------



## CWHF (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm lazy, so I got out like this quite a lot. A pic recently had taken for work:


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2005)

uh-oh...ok hereÂ´s the worst I can look. IÂ´m actually patting myself on the shoulder right now for being this brave.

I didnÂ´t go to bed until 5:30am last night, IÂ´m pale as a ghost from drinking and partying and havenÂ´t washed my hair yet and yeah I have another fever blister.





and just for comparison: me with a full face (and styled hair of course) just thought this shows the difference makeup can make. THANK GOD there is makeup (and especially BB Creamy Concealer for those dark circles)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CWHF* I'm lazy, so I got out like this quite a lot. A pic recently had taken for work: You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol


----------



## Cirean (Sep 10, 2005)

Lea you have the most beautiful skin, some mascara and a clear gloss is all you need to look flawless.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* uh-oh...ok hereÂ´s the worst I can look. IÂ´m actually patting myself on the shoulder right now for being this brave.I didnÂ´t go to bed until 5:30am last night, IÂ´m pale as a ghost from drinking and partying and havenÂ´t washed my hair yet and yeah I have another fever blister.





and just for comparison: me with a full face (and styled hair of course) just thought this shows the difference makeup can make. THANK GOD there is makeup (and especially BB Creamy Concealer for those dark circles)





Oh yeah... SOOOOOOOOOO horrible!!! lmao You look great w/o makeup too! I'm coming to Austria - there's gotta be something in the water there!


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CWHF* 

I'm lazy, so I got out like this quite a lot. A pic recently had taken for work: 


Lookin Good Ericka!


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

uh-oh...ok hereÂ´s the worst I can look. IÂ´m actually patting myself on the shoulder right now for being this brave.I didnÂ´t go to bed until 5:30am last night, IÂ´m pale as a ghost from drinking and partying and havenÂ´t washed my hair yet and yeah I have another fever blister.





and just for comparison: me with a full face (and styled hair of course) just thought this shows the difference makeup can make. THANK GOD there is makeup (and especially BB Creamy Concealer for those dark circles)








Andrea, you are truly a thing of beauty. Now, what about that "box" of condoms you mentioned in that other forum?



lol


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Lookin good Janelle! Plus, I like the bottle of Smirnoff behind you on the window sill, let's party woman!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh yeah... SOOOOOOOOOO horrible!!! lmao You look great w/o makeup too! I'm coming to Austria - there's gotta be something in the water there!



*lol* Janelle you look good au naturel too...and it looks like you got natural e/s or something...your lids look lavender to me, thatÂ´s soo cool! or did you put on eye cream?


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 10, 2005)

You guys all look good without makeup...so jealous


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

DOH!!!!!!!!!! ack! TMI (unless you have pictures of course) lol


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm sleepy, why are you all making me take pictures so early in the morning!?

And you all look lovely without makeup. I often go without, especially on days that I'm working from home.

Here's my pic, complete with monster zit.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lookin good Janelle! Plus, I like the bottle of Smirnoff behind you on the window sill, let's party woman! Smirnoff!?!? LMAO!!! Thats linen spray Tony!!! lol



Geeesh !! How bad do you think I am!?!?! LMAO!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* *lol* Janelle you look good au naturel too...and it looks like you got natural e/s or something...your lids look lavender to me, thatÂ´s soo cool! or did you put on eye cream? lol thanks, but thats just my oily Italian self! lol




Katy - you look good too!! My aren't we just a sexy bunch here!



You still remind me so much of Dana Plato! lol



(Diff'rent Strokes)


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol







Yeah, right Janelle, you look so minging with no MU on




Everyone looks beautiful so far, but I also love comparing this to peoples FOTDs. Makeup lets us show people our personality as well as what we were born with.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Yeah, right Janelle, you look so minging with no MU on




Everyone looks beautiful so far, but I also love comparing this to peoples FOTDs. Makeup lets us show people our personality as well as what we were born with.

I agree... it's funny actually, because looking at these, I can still get an image in my head of the fotd's ... and they're not THAT different... just more colorful. So it goes to show how just a little is all you need to emphasize what you already have.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* lol thanks, but thats just my oily Italian self! lol





Katy - you look good too!! My aren't we just a sexy bunch here!



You still remind me so much of Dana Plato! lol



(Diff'rent Strokes)

Thanks! I look so tired in that pic, now I'm a little embarrased that I put it up!You look quite lovely yourself. I know it can be so easy to pick out all the tiny little flaws, but looking at your picture I don't see anything flawed!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow! You girls are brave! Good Job everyone...You all look great. But Makeup is here to stay for me!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* Thanks! I look so tired in that pic, now I'm a little embarrased that I put it up!You look quite lovely yourself. I know it can be so easy to pick out all the tiny little flaws, but looking at your picture I don't see anything flawed!

I love you!



lol


----------



## Pauline (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I'm sleepy, why are you all making me take pictures so early in the morning!?
And you all look lovely without makeup. I often go without, especially on days that I'm working from home.

Here's my pic, complete with monster zit.

Don't put yourself down Suzukigrrl! I think behind your glasses (as they hide your eyes)you look as just as good as any other blonde.You have quite nice skin too and you've got nice long hair. You Go Girl!!!At least you were brave enough to do this challenge.



You Rock!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL Janny! I knew I could get a RISE outta ya wif that one


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Don't put yourself down Suzukigrrl! I think behind your glasses (as they hide your eyes)you look as just as good as any other blonde.You have quite nice skin too and you've got nice long hair. You Go Girl!!!At least you were brave enough to do this challenge.



You Rock!! I agree - shes so pretty!!! (And sorry I haven't emailed you back yet chickie - I will - u look great btw!!!)


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* 

I'm sleepy, why are you all making me take pictures so early in the morning!?
And you all look lovely without makeup. I often go without, especially on days that I'm working from home.

Here's my pic, complete with monster zit.




Suzu! No way, you're looking great! I don't see a ZIT. 
But.....you have to fill us in about that thingy in your lip, OUCHIE! Fill us in on how long you have had it, why you have it, did it hurt, how long you plan on having it, do you ever take it out?

I personally don't like those, but just was wonderin'

Thanks GAL


----------



## PinkRibbons (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow. I can't believe I'm doing this. But whatever LoL

And I AM wearing lipgloss. Sorry. It's the only no makeup pic I have LoL

I look hideous w/out makeup!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Wow. I can't believe I'm doing this. But whatever LoL
And I AM wearing lipgloss. Sorry. It's the only no makeup pic I have LoL

I look hideous w/out makeup!






Oh yeah... RIGHT!!! You look just as good with as without!!!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Here's me with a puffy face just after I've got up:




You still look gorgeous!! Lucky!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* uh-oh...ok hereÂ´s the worst I can look. IÂ´m actually patting myself on the shoulder right now for being this brave.I didnÂ´t go to bed until 5:30am last night, IÂ´m pale as a ghost from drinking and partying and havenÂ´t washed my hair yet and yeah I have another fever blister.





and just for comparison: me with a full face (and styled hair of course) just thought this shows the difference makeup can make. THANK GOD there is makeup (and especially BB Creamy Concealer for those dark circles)





Ugh you suck Andrea LoL You look beautiful with or without makeup!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol









You still look great w/out makeup, so do not worry! Thumbs UP!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 10, 2005)

wow, i love this thread!

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU looks sooooo good without makeup! i swear. i'm so jealous!

tony, smirnofff? come on, man LMAO

i don't wanna put up a pic of me without. i look gross!!

WHAT dark circles, andrea?!


----------



## Pauline (Sep 10, 2005)

I am going to take part in this challenge too...lol But i will have to make sure it's when i have slept and i don't have not have pmt spots!..hahaha (that will be a challenge indeed).


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2005)

IÂ´m surprised by how good everybody looks without makeup. yes we all have minor flaws but itÂ´s nice to see nobodyÂ´s "hiding" under a huge amount of makeup.





oh cÂ´mon jen, I think youÂ´d look just as good without makeup :icon_love


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 10, 2005)

Everyone looks great even without makeup!!



I know what you mean, Janelle about being able to picture people with their FOTDs and it's not much difference. Just means we've got lots of naturally pretty people here!!





Here's me without makeup, scary


----------



## CWHF (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol












Blushing. Thanks for the compliment. I like your glasses, personally!
You are all natural beauties!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 10, 2005)

Lord help me, here I go!

I just took these a second ago, all fresh faced with some moisturizer on...


----------



## CWHF (Sep 10, 2005)

You honestly don't need makeup---gorgeous!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Lord help me, here I go!
I just took these a second ago, all fresh faced with some moisturizer on...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 10, 2005)

You all rock!! We all look so great without makeup! I can't believe I spend so much money on it. I should spend more money on skin care to keep my skin looking good.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Suzu! No way, you're looking great! I don't see a ZIT. 
But.....you have to fill us in about that thingy in your lip, OUCHIE! Fill us in on how long you have had it, why you have it, did it hurt, how long you plan on having it, do you ever take it out?

I personally don't like those, but just was wonderin'

Thanks GAL

I actually have two lip thingies. The ring I've had for six years and the stud below it I've had for about four or five. They were actually the least painful piercings ever. Seriously, it was less painful than getting blood drawn. My nose hurt more than my lips. The first day or two of healing is a little annoying, but the piercings heal up so quickly. It is sort of strange, but it is really fashionable in Oakland for women to have lip rings. I see so many women with them. I don't ever take them out because the holes would close up too quickly, and the ring is really difficult to get out. I have no desire to ever take them out.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you Ericka!! You are absolutely gorgeous as well!

Awww Trisha you look so YOUNG without makeup!! You honestly look like you are about 16-17 in that pic!

Everyone looks amazing! We are such sexy babes, lookin all foxy even without our makeup!

And Su, I LOVE your ring and stud! Some poeple I think have the face for piercings... I have a feeling I would look really REALLY dopey, although I was thinking about a small nose ring on one side a la Xtina...


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CWHF* You honestly don't need makeup---gorgeous! ITA with that!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* And Su, I LOVE your ring and stud! Some poeple I think have the face for piercings... I have a feeling I would look really REALLY dopey, although I was thinking about a small nose ring on one side a la Xtina... Go for it! You have a lovely nose!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 11, 2005)

Erica, you and Goddess look great w/o makeup!!! My god!! You're all gorgeous!



Trisha, I remember that pic! You do look young, but it's still YOU



Besides, its better to look younger!!! lol And Benz is beautiful too w/o makeup lol


----------



## Geek (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 

Lord help me, here I go!
I just took these a second ago, all fresh faced with some moisturizer on...


















MacGoddess! You look excellent w/out any! hugs


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 11, 2005)

You all don't need any makeup! Everyone looks naturally beautiful..





No way I'm gonna post mine! Makeup turns me into a completely different person


----------



## Liz (Sep 11, 2005)

i'm too scared to post mine. my forehead looks like cobblestone!


----------



## K*O* (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Smirnoff!?!? LMAO!!! Thats linen spray Tony!!! lol



Geeesh !! How bad do you think I am!?!?! LMAO!!



LOL.....


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's mine










Since becoming a mom, I don't think I have any solo shots anymore...hee hee...


----------



## K*O* (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Janelle, Benz says thanks! he said he tries look after himself by eating well and lazing around all day! LOL Benz' got the right idea !!!



Go BENZ !!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 11, 2005)

Too cute, Emmy!!





Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Here's mine








Since becoming a mom, I don't think I have any solo shots anymore...hee hee...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Janelle, Benz says thanks! he said he tries look after himself by eating well and lazing around all day! LOL sounds like a plan I should get in on!!!



lol


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Too cute, Emmy!!



Thanks, Erica



Ur pic with your pooch is too cute too


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* Thanks, Erica



Ur pic with your pooch is too cute too



Thanks!



He didn't really want to take the pic, haha.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 11, 2005)

Emmy you and your baby are BEAUTIFUL! Cuteness all over the place in that pic!

And thank you so much Tony and Janelle!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 11, 2005)

YEAH!!!! You girls all look great. I think we ALL look younger without makeup....HEEHEE....Barely Legal!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2005)

Benebaby - thanks for starting this thread. You look great!

Lea - you look great. Your face looks so fresh. What do you mean by puffy?

Ericka - you look terrific too.

Andrea - what dark circles? Looking fab chickie!

Janelle- why the thumbs down? I think you look fab!

Katy - Yay, a full shot. Love your curls and what monster zit? I dont see one.

Ash - you look great!

Erica -you don't look scary. You look fresh faced and beautiful.

MACGoddess - holy crap! You are gorgeous. I think this is the first time I have seen a picture of you.

Trisha - cute picture girlie. Definitely look younger.

Emmy - cute! Your baby is adorable.

Here is me. Took it this morning. FYI - I just got up and didn't come home from a wedding I went to last night until 3am. I even went to bed with my MU on. So this is me a bit hungover and having no clue as to why I am posting this pic.


----------



## Andi (Sep 11, 2005)

marisol you donÂ´t look hungover at all! just a little tired





when IÂ´m hungover I am pale as a ghost and look like IÂ´m dead


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* marisol you donÂ´t look hungover at all! just a little tired



when IÂ´m hungover I am pale as a ghost and look like IÂ´m dead

I may not look it but I am. Too many glasses of wine and champagne.


----------



## Andi (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I may not look it but I am. Too many glasses of wine and champagne.



reminds me of the reason why I love weddings so much. free alcohol and tons of food



your advantage: with that tan you probably never look REALLY hungover and pale like me


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* reminds me of the reason why I love weddings so much. free alcohol and tons of food




your advantage: with that tan you probably never look REALLY hungover and pale like me

The wedding was at a winery so it flowed all night (as well as champagne) and the food was delish!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* The wedding was at a winery so it flowed all night (as well as champagne) and the food was delish! You look great ! I expect some FOTD's miss!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 11, 2005)

I am working on getting a digi cam. The camero phone sucks and when I have tried to post an FOTD, the color come out all wrong.


----------



## angelarose (Sep 11, 2005)

Taken today. Praise The Lord for the miracle of makeup and a few sponge curlers.


----------



## phoenix461 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ladies, u all look great before and after. I'm brave - but not this brave.

OMG - Trisha - u r such a baby. I wouldn't say u look older but more elegant w/mu. Benz however is another story.


----------



## gamaki (Sep 11, 2005)

You all look great. I'll try to participate tomorow if I remember. Too late today, I already have my face on.

trisha, I think that is the first time I've seen a picture of your smile, looks great! Keep flashing those pearly whites!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Thanks Rosie!! I will do another bare face pic soon so you can see how bad my skin is now tho! Hey Trisha, Why do you think your skin has gotten bad??? Mine has too and i am not sure why???? I haven't changed anything??? I am going to the doc on Tuesday to see if I have a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* MACGoddess - holy crap! You are gorgeous. I think this is the first time I have seen a picture of you. Aww Marisol, thank you so much! And please guys, call me Leila!! (You say it like the Eric Clapton song "Layla")
Everyone is SO good for my confidence!! :icon_love


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2005)

With no makeup? No fricking way!


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* With no makeup? No fricking way! Awww, come on Bluebird!! We all did it, didn't your mom teach you to jump off a cliff when everyone else does it?


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Awww, come on Bluebird!! We all did it, didn't your mom teach you to jump off a cliff when everyone else does it?





LOL My husband is the only one who sees me without makeup



and in some situations when there is no time to put any makeup on, like the time when there was a fire in front of my house, I got up in the middle of the night with no makeup


----------



## phoenix461 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trisha - when I see it I will believe that ur skin is in bad shape. Luv to Benz and the lot!


----------



## ben (Sep 12, 2005)

if i remember correctly these two pics are make-up free : 0 )


----------



## Geek (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow BEN you are very pretty


----------



## Ayacalypso (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ben* if i remember correctly these two pics are make-up free : 0 )










And apparently bra-free too! (by left shoulder) ;-)


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 13, 2005)

You are so pretty, Ben!!



You look great without makeup!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 13, 2005)

I gotta agree with everybody else. ben, you have such amazing eyes...you donÂ´t even need any makeup to accentuate them. they really draw me in somehow


----------



## kerri (Sep 14, 2005)

Here goes.........


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

Kerri - you are gorgeous! I love your freckles and your hair.


----------



## kerri (Sep 14, 2005)

UGGG...........i have always hated them!! That's why i buy full coverage foundations..........some of that is from BCPs that i actually take because it keeps my breakouts in check, however it makes me have more irregular pigmentation. You are too kind!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Kerri - you are gorgeous! I love your freckles and your hair.


----------



## Geek (Sep 14, 2005)

Kerry, I love FRECKLES!!! I am serious! You look so nice! Thanks for the post and you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW, i wish i looked like all of you without makeup LOL


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Sep 17, 2005)

It is so nice to see what you natural looking is like. And I must say that it looks so good on each of of you.

Mac Goddess, Kerri and Ben: you girls definetely waste your money on MakeUp. You are so beautiful without!Â´WOW!

I am not so happy about posting a No make up or less Make Up picture of me but I think it will be okay as everyone else of you was going throuh this hell!


----------



## lilla (Sep 17, 2005)

Everyone is very pretty. I'll do mine tomorrow.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 17, 2005)

Kerri... I wish I woke up looking like that!!!



You don't even NEED makeup!! it must be nice!!





Sabrina... Still gorgeous... still Sarah Michelle Gellar



lol


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

looks great.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Here is me and my scary face!!! The flash didn't work in the bathroom so the picture is a bit dark... Ooooohh scarrrrry!!! NOT!! You are pretty chick!!! Nice to see a close up full shot of you finally!!



Love em'... and Suzukigrrrl in the background on your pc



lol


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Well of course, I was reading my favorite site



Do you see my hubby playing online Halo 2? His foot is on his computer





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Ooooohh scarrrrry!!! NOT!! You are pretty chick!!! Nice to see a close up full shot of you finally!!



Love em'... and Suzukigrrrl in the background on your pc



lol


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Char! I never like to post pics because everyone is so pretty that I get embarrassed by myself! If I just post my eye of the day than I am safe


----------



## kerri (Sep 18, 2005)

Yea Lilla!! Wasn't that refreshing? You look great!!! I take pics in my bathroom too cuz the glass blocks let in a lot of light.......

Originally Posted by *lilla* Here is me and my scary face!!! The flash didn't work in the bathroom so the picture is a bit dark...


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes that is right, you don't nee makeup!


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Here is me and my scary face!!! The big flash didn't work in the bathroom, only the little one shined, so the picture is a bit dark... 


Lilla! I see MUT in the background



Ok, I'm coming over to play HALO w/ your HB. 
Lookin' great BTW!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Well of course, I was reading my favorite site



Do you see my hubby playing online Halo 2? His foot is on his computer



That's cute.. his n' hers computers... lol She's got MuT, he's playing Halo - too funny... lol And you are so pretty - so get those crazy notions OUT of your head!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

You all look beautiful without makeup! I don't know if i'm brave enough to post a no makeup pic.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* You all look beautiful without makeup! I don't know if i'm brave enough to post a no makeup pic. Awww.. I'm sure you have NOTHING to worry about...


----------



## burnsatty (Sep 18, 2005)

hi, you guys are very entertaining!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *burnsatty* hi, you guys are very entertaining! We are a nutty bunch lol -




I'm Janelle from NY by the way..





Welcome! Join right in!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 18, 2005)

Kerri, Sabrina, and Nulifer - ya'll all look great without makeup. I'm totally jealous!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Janelle, Tony, and Erica


----------



## canelita (Sep 18, 2005)

Good one !!

Will post tomorrow if there is no signs of major under eyes bags and darkness



(better put some cream now)


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *burnsatty* 

hi, you guys are very entertaining! 


Hi Bursatty! Welcome to MakeupTalk! As you notice, we have some fun here


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Everybody looks so pretty without makeup!!! Very nice pictures ladies! I wish I looked that good without makeup.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *burnsatty* hi, you guys are very entertaining! Welcome to MUT!

Nilufer... glad to finally see all of you. You are so pretty!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 18, 2005)

Kerry and Lilla you ladies are my age and you both are beautiful. I am so scared to post my full picture. AAAAAAAAH!!!!




Kerry, I have freckles as well, and I didn't like them when I was a child, however I embrace them now, when I go out in the sun and they show up. They always make you look younger. I think they are beautiful on you. Lilla, you have the exact opposite skin of Kerry and I, beautiful olive skin, I'm jealous, and I don't see a wrinkle on you. ARG!!!!

Sabrina, you are absolutely gorgeous, you don't need any makeup at all.

Trisha, you look wonderful without makeup - and with makeup, you can be two different people.

Leila, you are beautiful, I always see the picture of your avatar (I think that's you) but seeing you with your eyes open and a close up, you really are gorgeous.

Andrea, you are always stunning, with or without makeup.

Erica, you are a beautiful girl as well, you don't need makeup either.

Em, both of you look great in that picture, you or your son don't need makeup...haaaaaaa!

Everyone looks great, Janelle you look great, Katie, love the no makeup look, you are beautiful, Marisol you look great, BEN you are gorgeous as well!!!

Why do we wear MAKEUP!!!!!!!!! hahahha


----------



## Pauline (Sep 18, 2005)

Lilla you look fantastic and healthy,what a great skin tone and sparkling blue eyes you have. You look gorgeous and healthy,.lovely thick hair and great eyebrows too.:icon_love


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks suziqq, I have wrinkles, they just didn't show from the pics. I have normally very fair skin and now it is nicely tan cause I had a 5 week vacation



I am very sure you have beautiful skin without makeup.





Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Kerry and Lilla you ladies are my age and you both are beautiful. I am so scared to post my full picture. AAAAAAAAH!!!!



Kerry, I have freckles as well, and I didn't like them when I was a child, however I embrace them now, when I go out in the sun and they show up. They always make you look younger. I think they are beautiful on you. Lilla, you have the exact opposite skin of Kerry and I, beautiful olive skin, I'm jealous, and I don't see a wrinkle on you. ARG!!!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Pauline thank you so much. wish they were blue... they must have looked that way from the pics. They are just weird green hazel colour. xxx thanks thou, you made me feel special



xxx

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Lilla you look fantastic and healthy,what a great skin tone and sparkling blue eyes you have. You look gorgeous and healthy,.lovely thick hair and great eyebrows too.:icon_love


----------



## Cirean (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm really nervous about this, be gentle please


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 18, 2005)

Cirean you look fine! Very pretty eyes and nice full lips!

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I'm really nervous about this, be gentle please


----------



## lilla (Sep 18, 2005)

Gosh you have now flaws no wrinkles!! lucky you





Originally Posted by *Cirean* I'm really nervous about this, be gentle please


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah.. I look 12 without makeup. hahah... pimply skin.. scars.. gross.


----------



## lilla (Sep 19, 2005)

You look so pretty. and you're lucky.... you won't look old when you're 60





Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Yeah.. I look 12 without makeup. hahah... pimply skin.. scars.. gross.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Yeah.. I look 12 without makeup. hahah... pimply skin.. scars.. gross. I think you've got nice skin


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* 

I'm really nervous about this, be gentle please












No, don't be nervous! Lookin great!


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i cant believe im posting this! but this is what i look like now w/o MU! ick! Trisha, there is nothing to worry about, your skin isn't bad as you said. You look really good! And... do I see lipgloss there? MU girl!


----------



## Andi (Sep 19, 2005)

Trisha I can reassure you your skintone is not that uneven...I think I beat you in that case-I donÂ´t really get many breakouts anymore, but the red spots stay there forever (guess my skin canÂ´t heal very well), especially on my cheeks which makes my skin look spotty and red even if itÂ´s pretty clear.

I wished I had your tan-it makes you look healthy even without makeup so I bet you donÂ´t get all the "are you sick?"s when you leave the house without MU in winter, all pale with dark circles.

U look fabulous sweetie!!! no need to feel self conscious about this pic :icon_love


----------



## lilla (Sep 19, 2005)

Trisha, you look nice without makeup, I like it. Definitely older than last year's picture tho.





Originally Posted by *Trisha* i cant believe im posting this! but this is what i look like now w/o MU! ick!


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Trisha I can reassure you your skintone is not that uneven...I think I beat you in that case-I donÂ´t really get many breakouts anymore, but the red spots stay there forever (guess my skin canÂ´t heal very well), especially on my cheeks which makes my skin look spotty and red even if itÂ´s pretty clear.I wished I had your tan-it makes you look healthy even without makeup so I bet you donÂ´t get all the "are you sick?"s when you leave the house without MU in winter, all pale with dark circles.

U look fabulous sweetie!!! no need to feel self conscious about this pic :icon_love

Exactly, you're lucky with your skintone, I wish I had the same. On pale skin everything is visible, it sucks. I'm really pale (08 Ivory EL Ideal Matte if someone knows it) and would love to have darker skin.You are beautiful, so there is no difference between you wearing MU or not


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 

i cant believe im posting this! but this is what i look like now w/o MU! ick! 


I spot lipgloss! Lookin' tight


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 19, 2005)

Cirean, Scarlette and Trisha, u guys look awesome without MU.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 19, 2005)

Trisha you have such good bone structure and your features are really evenly sized. Without the MU you just look "fresh", with it you look exotic.


----------



## kerri (Sep 19, 2005)

You are very right Trisha! There are always people more unfortunate, disfigured...etc...than we are. I am a physical therapist and I see it and work with it every day. I do feel bad to complain about any of my small problems when I see/listen to my patients.....

YOU LOOK GREAT! Such beautiful bone structure and skin.........and still love those eyes of yours..

Originally Posted by *Trisha* its just Eve Lom's Kiss mix, a lip balm, cos my lips have been very sore lately!
I know i dont look horrendous w/o MU i just have a very uneven skintone and some acne scarring, but as they say, there is always someone worse off than yourself, and when i see people with real/red/very bad acne, scaring, disfigurement etc all over the face, i feel silly for making a fuss about it!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 19, 2005)

here's me!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 19, 2005)

Devin you are soo lucky! You have such pretty face






Originally Posted by *devinjhans* here's me!!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 19, 2005)

thank you sweetie!!



i think i look horrible!

Originally Posted by *lilla* Devin you are soo lucky! You have such pretty face


----------



## KittyM (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh you look great Devin and Kerri!!





You have beautiful skin!!Completely flawless


----------



## lilla (Sep 19, 2005)

ditto!

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Oh you look great Devin and Kerri!!



You have beautiful skin!!Completely flawless


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow Devin, you look completely different. You look great without makeup, and great with makeup.





Originally Posted by *devinjhans* thank you sweetie!!



i think i look horrible!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you that is sweet of you!





Originally Posted by *KittyM* Oh you look great Devin and Kerri!!



You have beautiful skin!!Completely flawless


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

I appreciate the compliments. You guys are good for my self esteem! Thanks.





Originally Posted by *lilla* ditto!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you Jennifer!



Makeup really helps!

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Wow Devin, you look completely different. You look great without makeup, and great with makeup.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

Trisha you look great without makeup. Seriously!!





Originally Posted by *Trisha* i cant believe im posting this! but this is what i look like now w/o MU! ick!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 20, 2005)

Devin you look great, good skin tone!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

i appreciate that sweetie. Thanks!!





Originally Posted by *Cirean* Devin you look great, good skin tone!


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Yeah.. I look 12 without makeup. hahah... pimply skin.. scars.. gross. Scarlette, you are stunning with or without makeup!


----------



## anne7 (Sep 20, 2005)

*slaps Devin*...having that smooth and clear of skin really isn't fair, girlie!


----------



## audrey (Sep 20, 2005)

Ladies,

You are sooo beautiful!!!!



I look completely lifeless without my makeup.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay, since it has been awhile and nobody has posted lately, I'm hoping my picture will just fade in the wings....

This is me with no makeup plus ZIT!!..YIKES!!!!



Why is this picture so GIGANZO!!!! JESUS!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 26, 2005)

that was so funny, Jen. I read the text above your pic first cause it took the pic a while to load....and I read about that "zit" and I was like ok lets take a look.

then I looked at the pic and didnÂ´t see one *lol* I was fascinated by your eyes, itÂ´s like they stared right at me, and theyÂ´re so big and blue (IÂ´m an eye freak *LOL*), so I eventually noticed this tiny zit after like a minute





no worries Jen, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 26, 2005)

lol!! thanks for the compliment!





Originally Posted by *anne7* *slaps Devin*...having that smooth and clear of skin really isn't fair, girlie!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm coming to Austria, JUST TO HUG YOU GIRL!!!!!:icon_love THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

Originally Posted by *Arielle* that was so funny, Jen. I read the text above your pic first cause it took the pic a while to load....and I read about that "zit" and I was like ok lets take a look.
then I looked at the pic and didnÂ´t see one *lol* I was fascinated by your eyes, itÂ´s like they stared right at me, and theyÂ´re so big and blue (IÂ´m an eye freak *LOL*), so I eventually noticed this tiny zit after like a minute






no worries Jen, you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! what zit!!! All I saw was your white straight teeth and pretty blue eyes!! Then I read Andrea's message and went back down to see the ZIT!!! You are killing me



I didn't even pay attention to it cause I was stuck at the pretty teeth and eyes... Tony is a teeth freak, Andrea is eye freak, and me I am just freak for everything.



You look very nice... don't put yourself down!!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Lilla, I'm coming to hug you too!!! You guys are great for the ego!!!

Originally Posted by *lilla* Wow! what zit!!! All I saw was your white straight teeth and pretty blue eyes!! Then I read Andrea's message and went back down to see the ZIT!!! You are killing me



I didn't even pay attention to it cause I was stuck at the pretty teeth and eyes... Tony is a teeth freak, Andrea is eye freak, and me I am just freak for everything.



You look very nice... don't put yourself down!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Wow! what zit!!! All I saw was your white straight teeth and pretty blue eyes!! Then I read Andrea's message and went back down to see the ZIT!!! You are killing me



I didn't even pay attention to it cause I was stuck at the pretty teeth and eyes... Tony is a teeth freak, Andrea is eye freak, and me I am just freak for everything.



You look very nice... don't put yourself down!! 


LOL LIlla regarding the teeth thing. You remember that? LOL
Jen, looking great. f*** zits, btw


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great Jen! Your eyes are amazing and hey, that blemish will soon go away.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Tony Tony Tone, such Language!!! 

((hugs)) Tone!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL LIlla regarding the teeth thing. You remember that? LOL
Jen, looking great. f*** zits, btw


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Marisol, and you're right, I'm gonna pop that bad boy this morning!! :0)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Looks great Jen! Your eyes are amazing and hey, that blemish will soon go away.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Tone, how do I download little thumbnails instead of these huge ass pictures...that damn picture is saying HELLO!!! Too damn BIG!!! haha

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL LIlla regarding the teeth thing. You remember that? LOL
Jen, looking great. f*** zits, btw


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 27, 2005)

hey galz..!tiz is me without makeup in pink and with makeup in blue shirt


----------



## lilla (Sep 27, 2005)

:icon_love ditto

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh my, you are so pretty, with and without makeup! You should think about posting FOTDs


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Very exotic looking!!!! You look very similar to Penelope Cruz!!

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* hey galz..!tiz is me without makeup in pink and with makeup in blue shirt


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 27, 2005)

bronze_chiqz and Jen, you both look great without mu....


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 27, 2005)

oh myy??thannxx for the compliments galzz!!i'm sure everyone of us here look pretty naturally..trust me..!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Jen, you have nothing to fret over! You look pretty and I love your eyes.

Bronze_chiqz does look like Penelope Cruz! What a doll!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you my SWEETZ!!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Jen, you have nothing to fret over! You look pretty and I love your eyes.
Bronze_chiqz does look like Penelope Cruz! What a doll!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

bronze_chiqz - you look great! I love your brows.


----------



## KarenV (Sep 28, 2005)

I have to ask what shade of shadow are you wearing in your profile. It looks good. Not many could wear that color well.


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 29, 2005)

Ugh. I hate my skin. You guys are pretty though, no kidding. Bronze i've already complimented you on your FOTD but wow you do look exotic. Sorry my pic's kinda big. I have 2 painful zits right now, ouch

Attachment 5888


----------



## Hinna (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Yeah.. I look 12 without makeup. hahah... pimply skin.. scars.. gross. Your eyes are striking. You look lovely


----------



## makeupmic (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow...y'all glow even without makeup! Eventually I will get up the nerve to post my pics here, but I seriously doubt I'll start off on this thread! LOL


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's my picture...











Sorry about the bumpy hair...and the evil look...it was waayyy to early!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Trisha!! =) I usually don't go anywhere without foundation and mascara though.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 26, 2005)

wow Belle you look great with and without makeup!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you Devinjhans! =)


----------



## bacidolci (Oct 26, 2005)

o god i dont know what is possesing me to do this 2 myself but somehow after my shower tonight i pulled out my dc and did this ..ugh i kno im regretting it already. and i think everyones pics show how naturally beautiful they are.. its crazy and were obsessed w/ mu lol go figure but me .. lol i neeed that stuff it transforms me.. it doesnt help i sleep probally 4 1/2 hours on average and have a 50+ workweek all including running a coffeeshop. here we goo


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 27, 2005)

You don't look bad! I actually think you look really pretty. I think every girl hates themself without makeup. I can't leave the house without makeup on. My BF and I had been dating 2 years before he ever seen me without makeup. =D


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 27, 2005)

U ladies all look pretty good w/out mu. I won't even post a pic here



! My and by chubby cheeks and spots!


----------



## grashabelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bacidolci* o god i dont know what is possesing me to do this 2 myself but somehow after my shower tonight i pulled out my dc and did this ..ugh i kno im regretting it already. and i think everyones pics show how naturally beautiful they are.. its crazy and were obsessed w/ mu lol go figure but me .. lol i neeed that stuff it transforms me.. it doesnt help i sleep probally 4 1/2 hours on average and have a 50+ workweek all including running a coffeeshop. here we goo






oh my! sister, you only need a concealer for the dark circles and a lipgloss. In fact, I dont think you even need the latter



You really have great skin!

Oh, hello gurls im a newbie here!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 27, 2005)

Grashabelle - welcome to MUT! I'm Rosie from NYC.


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Grashabelle to MakeupTalk!


----------



## grashabelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## bacidolci (Oct 27, 2005)

aww .. thanks for the kind comments you guys.. make me feel alittle less embarrassed about my "undone" face.. i have gone w/o makeup like if i had to run out every morning weekends and people tell me i look fine but like we all say... when we make ourselves up we feel so much different.. u can conceal flaws and just highlight good qualities.. thanks again


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2005)

you girls are so silly. I keep seeing, "ok, I cant believe I am doing this, oh I look so horrible, oh noooo" and then we see the picture and everyone is beautiful! lol. I dont have one, I dont think I look too different, just atrocious dark circles and I have a scar from a car accident, that I cant cover up but looks better with makeup. If I dont wash my face and took a picture in the morning, that would be cause for nightmares. Why the boyfriend didnt break up with me first time he saw THAT, I dont know, haha.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, i dont know what posessed me to do this, but here i am, this morning in my pj's with no makeup! lol. excuse the strange expression on my face, the camera wasnt cooperating.


----------



## lilla (Oct 28, 2005)

You look so pretty! You don't even need fdtn.

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* ok, i dont know what posessed me to do this, but here i am, this morning in my pj's with no makeup! lol. excuse the strange expression on my face, the camera wasnt cooperating.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 28, 2005)

thats so sweet of you lilla!



i do have big pores though, especially on my nose and chin, so i wear fndt to cover those up. you cant really see them in the pic, but they are there!


----------



## xxlongst0ryxx (Oct 28, 2005)

you all look so great


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Cottoncandy - you look great!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you marisol


----------



## Liz (Nov 10, 2005)

me and my kitten tonight


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2005)

You are too cute Liz!


----------



## lilla (Nov 10, 2005)

:icon_love Ditto! You look great Liz and your cat is so cute!!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Liz, you look great without makeup! It's like don't even need much. And your cat is adorable!


----------



## Cirean (Nov 10, 2005)

Kind of funny how alot of girls here that are obsessed with MU don't actually need it


----------



## Liz (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks guys. you don't see it in the pics, but my skin is BAD





and my cat was trying to get away from me in the pic, but i caught her. lol


----------



## lilla (Nov 11, 2005)

Kim, you look great! And I don't see any wrinkles!!!! What are you using? still Arbonne? Love your dog too, cute tongue pic!

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OK ...here I am ..freshly washed ...BE GENTLE! I look like I'm high in one of them! That's our dog Max!


----------



## Liz (Nov 11, 2005)

kim! you have great skin! no wonder you're the skin guru hehe.


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OK ...here I am ..freshly washed ...BE GENTLE! I look like I'm high in one of them! That's our dog Max! You look great without makeup!! I want a Max...he is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Liz (Nov 11, 2005)

lmao!!!

i just noticed that Max is doing the Paris Hilton pose. LOL.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm just now noticing this thread! How could I have missed it?? I must join in, be a good sport and all that. I'm definetly one of the scary ones. Every time I finish my MU, I'm literally like "Woah, thank God for MU. What a difference!" LOL!! I'll post in the morning, before I get ready for work.


----------



## lilla (Nov 11, 2005)

Awww, he is so cute and of course he needs his own spot. He is the baby :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Awwww ..thanks gals! I do my best to keep my skin ..YOUNG! Gotta keep up with you gals! LOL .
Lilla ..yes I still do Arbonne ..along with microdermabrasion and some extra boost with copper peptides and a weekly glycolic peel (when I remember to).

MAX is a sweetie pie! I took so many pix of us ..but 99.9% of them ..his tongue was ALL OVER my face ..so had to rinse it and get a better pic. He's a Pitbull ..so most people who don't know him thing WHOAH and NOT go near him! I don't know what he'd do to a stranger ..but to folks that he knows ..he'll knock them down and lick them to death! (well hell ..you saw that tongue). He was sleeping on the loveseat last night (I let him) ...you'd have thought it was his personal spot!


----------



## glamslam (Nov 11, 2005)

Charmaine, you're a sweetheart for saying that! All I can say is you'll see...





Unfortunately my camera's battery was dead this am. Seriously! This is the 2nd time it's happened to me, the other time was right after I had completed a DTB face! GRRR



Well at least I can go out and get a battery today.

BTW I forgot to compliment everyone on their bravery and getting out of their comfort zone to do this challenge! And I think you guys see yourselves as looking worse than you actually do (as I probably do!). I hope Benebaby is checking back to see all the members who have met her challenge!


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2005)

Is that u boca? We should put that as your avatar


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)

Yup that's me, I was trying to find a clearer one. I don't know how to do that avatar stuff Tony.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok forgive the tongue, hubby wanted to take a pic and I was tired but I wanted to show a clearer one.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Kim, you look great w/o makeup. You can tell that you've taken good care of your skin.





Ava, you look great w/o makeup, as well. I love that last picture with your tongue sticking out!






Make that your avie! Tony can help ya.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 14, 2005)

From what i have seen everybody looks more then great and it is very cool and brave of you guys to post your pictures. :icon_love .

Also Kim your skin is very beautiful, i hope that mine will be as good when i will be older . And your dog Max is very very cute.





Liz you look sweet without makeup and your cat is adorable and looks so innocent .





And bocagirl i agree you can use your picture as an avatar, and your skin looks like satin.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 16, 2005)

I took 2 pics, 1 with my hair wet from the shower, and one with my hair all done. The wet hair one looked beyond scary! It's amazing how your hair makes such a difference. So, here's the one you get to see!!!


----------



## anne7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* I took 2 pics, 1 with my hair wet from the shower, and one with my hair all done. The wet hair one looked beyond scary! It's amazing how your hair makes such a difference. So, here's the one you get to see!!! Wow, Jessica, you look beautiful sans makeup! YOur skin is so glowy and smooth and flawless, I am so extremely jealous



And I agree with you on the hair part, I always think I look better when I have done _something _with my hair! I always get stuck with a ponytail, though


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh my... Jessica you look very great w/o makeup.



And your skin is so glowy and clear, just like anne7 have said, also love the way you smile.


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, all you girls look great. And hello, am i the only on this site to have red blemishes? Everyone's skin looks flawless


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wow, all you girls look great. And hello, am i the only on this site to have red blemishes? Everyone's skin looks flawless Well, I think you look fantastic




.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wow, all you girls look great. And hello, am i the only on this site to have red blemishes? Everyone's skin looks flawless Nope, you're not alone Laura



. There is a reason I haven't posted a pic of myself makeupless, besides not having a digicam!


----------



## glamslam (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks girls, you are too kind. No really, TOO kind!!! The blemishes are on the other side of my face where the camera couldn't see! And check out those dark circles going all the way around my eyes, looks like I have brown eyeshadow on! Oh well.





I know, Laura! Let's see some zits for heavens sakes! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 17, 2005)

Me without makeup!


----------



## glamslam (Nov 17, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!





You're gorgeous! A slight hair problem, nothing a laser or some Nair couldn't cure! But gorgeous nonetheless!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Me without makeup!



Wow, you are so pretty, i can`t even believe it. But i agree with Jessica, do something about that hair!!!


----------



## viva_diva (Nov 17, 2005)

Alright, I swore I wasn't gonna do this, but you guys are being pretty gentle. I'm hoping you will all think that I am brave





This is me fresh faced out of the shower... and yes that is my husbands camo t-shirt that I have on...

I'm taking a deep breath and hitting submit



ahhh, the reason makeup is my friend...


----------



## lilla (Nov 17, 2005)

:icon_love You have nothing to worry about. You look great!

Originally Posted by *viva_diva* Alright, I swore I wasn't gonna do this, but you guys are being pretty gentle. I'm hoping you will all think that I am brave




This is me fresh faced out of the shower... and yes that is my husbands camo t-shirt that I have on...

I'm taking a deep breath and hitting submit



ahhh, the reason makeup is my friend...


----------



## Cirean (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *viva_diva* Alright, I swore I wasn't gonna do this, but you guys are being pretty gentle. I'm hoping you will all think that I am brave




This is me fresh faced out of the shower... and yes that is my husbands camo t-shirt that I have on...

I'm taking a deep breath and hitting submit



ahhh, the reason makeup is my friend...

You look good without MU.


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 17, 2005)

ok here are pics of me and yes i have hair it's in a ponytail and the room was dark behind me. I haven't tanned in a few months so i am pale



*been busy taking care of my grandma and getting used to that schedule so i've been too tired to go, BUT i am starting again after thanksgiving i need to be dark b4 christmas*


----------



## lilla (Nov 17, 2005)

Angela, you look great and your eyes are so pretty...

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok here are pics of me and yes i have hair it's in a ponytail and the room was dark behind me. I haven't tanned in a few months so i am pale



*been busy taking care of my grandma and getting used to that schedule so i've been too tired to go, BUT i am starting again after thanksgiving i need to be dark b4 christmas*


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Angela, you look great and your eyes are so pretty... oh god i look horrible but thank you. i should have deleted and taken new ones lol


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok here are pics of me and yes i have hair it's in a ponytail and the room was dark behind me. I haven't tanned in a few months so i am pale



*been busy taking care of my grandma and getting used to that schedule so i've been too tired to go, BUT i am starting again after thanksgiving i need to be dark b4 christmas* Angela, your skin looks so nice and pale is beautiful



you don't need tanning, really


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2005)

Angela I think you look great without a tan too , but with the tan you look more exotic , like all the tan spanish redheads! very cute.


----------



## helenguyen (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW! Such natural beauties


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* Angela, your skin looks so nice and pale is beautiful



you don't need tanning, really



while pale may be for some people i don't like being pale. different strokes for different folks yanno.


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* Angela I think you look great without a tan too , but with the tan you look more exotic , like all the tan spanish redheads! very cute. i miss my tan.... i will be tan for christmas though i just need to fit it in get used to this schedule at least i don'tneed to leave my house at 6am anymore lol then i didn't want to do ANYTHING but now i am gone from 7am to about 4pm so i am not AS tired so i can fit tanning into my schedule again. and my salon has some great deals on lotion right now.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* while pale may be for some people i don't like being pale. different strokes for different folks yanno. yeah, I understand. but who knows, maybe one day you will like yourself pale too


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* yeah, I understand. but who knows, maybe one day you will like yourself pale too



i doubt it. even when i was a little kid i hated when my tan faded. so i doubt i'll ever like being pale.


----------



## WarPaintWarrior (Nov 18, 2005)

Well here goes! I STILL don't have a digital camera so the picture again did not come out clear, my skin is so much worse than that! But anyway heres a pic of me with no m/u. Ill repost again when I get my dc for xmas.

p.s I don't know what is up with my weird pout.


----------



## viva_diva (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* STOP Grace ..leave it up ..you look BEAUTFIUL! I'm finding (yes even with myself) that we can be REALLY harsh on ourselves! So far I haven't seen anyone that wasn't beautiful w/o makeup! So yeah ..think of MU as enhancing our already gorgeous faces! I totally agree!!

Malinda you are still beautiful girl!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, I *CANNOT* believe I'm doing this. I tried to stay away from this thread, but it kept calling me.



This picture is a good example as to why I love makeup so much! It does wonders!! I probably won't leave this pic up, but you get the chance to see me in the raw. YUCK, YUCK, YUCK!!! i wish my skin looked that good sans make-up


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

bump!





I bet there are a lot of Mut'ers who would love to join in on the challenge, LOL! Personally I love being reminded just how fabulous MU is and how powerful it can be! Each day after I'm done putting my MU on, I go "Dang, I look good! Thank God for MU!" Seriously.

So come on everyone, join in and post your pix!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

here is a repost of a m/u free face... But I do have some mascara on the top lashes...


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, I *CANNOT* believe I'm doing this. I tried to stay away from this thread, but it kept calling me.



This picture is a good example as to why I love makeup so much! It does wonders!! I probably won't leave this pic up, but you get the chance to see me in the raw. YUCK, YUCK, YUCK!!! Mal you look GREAT! You look so fresh and clean with a m/u free face! :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bocagirl*




Ok forgive the tongue, hubby wanted to take a pic and I was tired but I wanted to show a clearer one.

WOW! Ava you are drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## glamslam (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* here is a repost of a m/u free face... But I do have some mascara on the top lashes... _WHAT?!?!?_ Leila, it is sick and wrong to look that good, that close up, w/o MU!!!!!!! Even if you are a young'un. I'm impressed!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* _WHAT?!?!?_ Leila, it is sick and wrong to look that good, that close up, w/o MU!!!!!!! Even if you are a young'un. I'm impressed!



lol, thanks Jessica... It was from a couple of months ago (notice the pre-tweezed "growing out" brows... YECH!) when I was still so tan looking... I am a little lighter now. Sigh... Time for some self tanner!


----------



## dcharmed1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow Feisty Femme! you look gorgeous girl!


----------



## lilla (Dec 13, 2005)

Leila, you are so pretty sweetie.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 7, 2006)

Aaaaaa you all look soo good without makeup!!You all have such flawless skin!!Mine is full of imperfections at the moment, but this morning I thought....what the h...!!I took the pic, but it got a bit blury.(Puh...good for me!)

Attachment 11513


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Aaaaaa you all look soo good without makeup!!You all have such flawless skin!!Mine is full of imperfections at the moment, but this morning I thought....what the h...!!I took the pic, but it got a bit blury.(Puh...good for me!)
Attachment 11513

HAH! You STILL look gorgeous Kristina! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 7, 2006)

here is me.. I have to admit though, it was a good day and goood light





hehehe, it's good for the begining, I am too shy right now to show you high resolution pic in less flattering light


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently posted my nekkid face for the Water Challenge, so it's only fitting I drag it over here! Yep, I wear a bandana in the morning. Sexy, no?


----------



## lilla (Jan 7, 2006)

Beautiful faces..:icon_love


----------



## snj (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bocagirl*




OMG.. what a beautiful skin u have, Boca :icon_love


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 7, 2006)

OMG i don't even look at myself in the morror until i at least have some concealer and powder on





Although i never put on make-up on my days off unless i'm going out of the house. The hubby and the kitties are used to the scary face


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Aaaaaa you all look soo good without makeup!!You all have such flawless skin!!Mine is full of imperfections at the moment, but this morning I thought....what the h...!!I took the pic, but it got a bit blury.(Puh...good for me!)
Attachment 11513

You look absolutely as gorgeous with makeup as without--you are just so classically beautiful, you couldn't look less so if you tried!


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* here is me.. I have to admit though, it was a good day and goood light



hehehe, it's good for the begining, I am too shy right now to show you high resolution pic in less flattering light





You are a stunning and true beauty. Period.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I recently posted my nekkid face for the Water Challenge, so it's only fitting I drag it over here! Yep, I wear a bandana in the morning. Sexy, no?




You look so fresh and radiant and pretty--and about a decade younger than your signature says...Oh, you're lucky!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* You look so fresh and radiant and pretty--and about a decade younger than your signature says...Oh, you're lucky! You're so sweet! I've been doing vitamins, good skin care and daily use of a broad-spectrum, high SPF for years, so I'm glad that some of it is paying off. BTW: You have gorgeous skin! Very luminous and creamy.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, I *CANNOT* believe I'm doing this. I tried to stay away from this thread, but it kept calling me.



This picture is a good example as to why I love makeup so much! It does wonders!! I probably won't leave this pic up, but you get the chance to see me in the raw. YUCK, YUCK, YUCK!!! Im sure your husband doesnt think that Malinda. When I go to be without any trace of makeup my husband says I look beautiful, and I say RIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!You have beautiful skin, Im improving my skin and I may post a pic like this


----------



## KittyM (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Sierra Wren and Leila!!It was a HORRIBLE pic, but thanks anyway!!

Heeeey Vanilla_sky and Kerry you look gorgeous!!!You have skin to die for!!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Here's me with a puffy face just after I've got up:




you look wonderful on this picture. i really love it


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* uh-oh...ok hereÂ´s the worst I can look. IÂ´m actually patting myself on the shoulder right now for being this brave.I didnÂ´t go to bed until 5:30am last night, IÂ´m pale as a ghost from drinking and partying and havenÂ´t washed my hair yet and yeah I have another fever blister.





and just for comparison: me with a full face (and styled hair of course) just thought this shows the difference makeup can make. THANK GOD there is makeup (and especially BB Creamy Concealer for those dark circles)





are you kidding? you look beautiful without makeup!like.. REALLY


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

Seriously, I haven't seen any bad no makeup pics in here. You all look lovely w/o it!


----------



## Min (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I'm in but I have to get Batteries tomorrow my camera is dead now.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* You are a stunning and true beauty. Period. aw, thank you


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* You look so fresh and radiant and pretty--and about a decade younger than your signature says...Oh, you're lucky! I agree... I didn't notice the signature before... I am shocked


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Thanks Sierra Wren and Leila!!It was a HORRIBLE pic, but thanks anyway!!Heeeey Vanilla_sky and Kerry you look gorgeous!!!You have skin to die for!!!

my skin has many problems, although it's not too bad and it looks good in certain lights, however, recently I've been using Effaclar K on my face every evening and I have to say it helps a lot! pores are smaller and skin has nicer tone, if you have a chance to try it, do... good stuff!


----------



## Min (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok well I said I would do it &amp; here it is....

I cant believe im doing this I dont even let my hubby see me with a towel on my head



Its a little dark but you will get the idea.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

ok i been avoiding this for a while now, but im willing to face up to it! i hate my dark eyelids and my chapped lips!! eww


----------



## Min (Jan 13, 2006)

You still look great


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok i been avoiding this for a while now, but im willing to face up to it! i hate my dark eyelids and my chapped lips!! eww Oh I avoided this thread like the plague, but eventually caved. This is the thread that won't die!!!
And you still look gorgeous hun!!! Your eyes are *stunning*!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Mal you look GREAT! You look so fresh and clean with a m/u free face! :icon_love I soooo just deleted mine, lol!! But I'll repost I promise!! I've lost weight since the first post, and you can really tell in my face. So I'll take another one and post it with my newer, slimmer face, lol!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* here is me.. I have to admit though, it was a good day and goood light



hehehe, it's good for the begining, I am too shy right now to show you high resolution pic in less flattering light





You look totally beautiful!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I recently posted my nekkid face for the Water Challenge, so it's only fitting I drag it over here! Yep, I wear a bandana in the morning. Sexy, no?



Gorgeous Kitty! You have such flawless skin!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* my skin has many problems, although it's not too bad and it looks good in certain lights, however, recently I've been using Effaclar K on my face every evening and I have to say it helps a lot! pores are smaller and skin has nicer tone, if you have a chance to try it, do... good stuff!



Where do you get this hun? I definitely would be interested!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* Ok well I said I would do it &amp; here it is....

I cant believe im doing this I dont even let my hubby see me with a towel on my head



Its a little dark but you will get the idea.

You look so pretty! Honestly, I swear!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* ok i been avoiding this for a while now, but im willing to face up to it! i hate my dark eyelids and my chapped lips!! eww Ugh, you have those naturally flushed cheeks that I hate you for Jenny!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

thanx malinda

[email protected] leila, i hate my cheeks they are always red!! i will give them to you in a minute if i can :icon_love


----------



## Akisoma (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow you girls sure are brave! I look horrible! You are all natural beauties. &lt;3

Maybe some other time I'll be daring enough to add my own.



.


----------



## Min (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* You look so pretty! Honestly, I swear!



Thanx You too!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

min you look pretty girl!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Where do you get this hun? I definitely would be interested! I got it in Poland, it's very popular in Europe, but I am sure you could get it off ebay (I just checked, they have it), or from internet stores.this one is not too strong, there are stronger ones but for me this one is perfect, I think stronger ones could be too harsh.

It's important to remember about GOOD sun protection while using Effaclar K, in order to avoid skin discoloration.

here is more information about it:

*http://shop.store.yahoo.com/skin-etc/laroefkactrf.html*

it says it is recommended acne prone skin, but I use it even though I dont have acne and I never did. It is good to even out skintone, clear it up, make the pores smaller. It is gentle enough, good for people who never used acids in cosmetics before





here are MUA reviews about this product:

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...incare_-_Face/

hope this helps


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I got it in Poland, it's very popular in Europe, but I am sure you could get it off ebay (I just checked, they have it), or from internet stores.this one is not too strong, there are stronger ones but for me this one is perfect, I think stronger ones could be too harsh.

It's important to remember about GOOD sun protection while using Effaclar K, in order to avoid skin discoloration.

here is more information about it:

*http://shop.store.yahoo.com/skin-etc/laroefkactrf.html*

it says it is recommended acne prone skin, but I use it even though I dont have acne and I never did. It is good to even out skintone, clear it up, make the pores smaller. It is gentle enough, good for people who never used acids in cosmetics before





here are MUA reviews about this product:

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...incare_-_Face/

hope this helps





yup, La Roche Posay is a widely available brand in europe, you can get it in any pharmacy (but pharmacies only I believe)not sure if we have this specific product, but I will so look and see if we have it here, IÂ´d love to try it!!Thanks for the tip


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

aahh, yes, the german La Roche website has it, and lists 12 euros as itÂ´s price. IÂ´m going to the pharmacy ASAP, at the latest monday





but it says nothing about having to use SPF with it. according to the german website itÂ´s meant for prolonged use, and doesnÂ´t cause UV-sensitivity.

you can use it at day and/or night

and they have a pore refining toner too (10euros), might get that one as well. the pores on my cheeks are annoying me lately


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

angela you still look good!

leila your skin is flawless chic

ava your skin is flawless to!

kristina your a freakin knockout!

vanilla sky your a pretty girl even without mu!

kerry you have not one pimple i hate you lol, and im loving that bandana

!whoa! kim now i know why your big with skincare you have really good skin (jealous) and max looks great without mu!

jessica looking hot girl!

viva diva another girl with flawless skin

bronze chiqz you look so cute in that pic i love it and have nice skin to

wafflebox looking good!

cottoncandy you look great!

liz your still freakin hot!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* aahh, yes, the german La Roche website has it, and lists 12 euros as itÂ´s price. IÂ´m going to the pharmacy ASAP, at the latest monday




but it says nothing about having to use SPF with it. according to the german website itÂ´s meant for prolonged use, and doesnÂ´t cause UV-sensitivity.

you can use it at day and/or night

and they have a pore refining toner too (10euros), might get that one as well. the pores on my cheeks are annoying me lately

it doesn't, but all acids make skin more sensitive to UV rays and more prone to dicoloration. these acids are not strong but the risk is still there, I believe it is better to be careful and use spf. did you try hydraphase xl from this brand? it is really good and has decent sun protection, although definitely too weak for the beach, but should be ok for now



do you have Bioderma in Austria? they have great sunblock, Bioderma fluide 100, it gives great sun protection and doesnt feel greasy at all. I love it





in cosmetics forums and sites they rather recomend acids for nightime only, but yeah, the company says its ok for day and night. I prefer to stay on the safe side and put it only for night time, it's enough for me, I think putting it on also for a daytime could dry out skin a bit.

If you buy it, let us know how it works for you


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

benebaby very pretty w/o mu

lea you look so innocent in that pic to cute lol

ericka nice pic!

andrea you still look freakin sexy! and very very pretty

janelle your so cute! i love you without m/u

suzukigrrl looking good sweetie

pinkribbons love that pic so pretty

erica your dog is so cute!! ANOTHER chic with flawless skin

trisha you look so diffrent! my god i love you without m/u

emmy your on is so cute man! and so are you!

marisol you look beautiful in that pic!

kerri i love your red hair with your skin color very pretty

sabrina your hot!

lilla that is not a scary face!

cirean you look fine!

scarlette hot!

devin your such a pretty girl you really are

jen you look cute chic


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Jenifer :icon_love you look great too, your skin is glowing and you have lovely naturally blushed cheeks... your lips don't look chapped at all!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* thanks Jenifer :icon_love you look great too, your skin is glowing and you have lovely naturally blushed cheeks... your lips don't look chapped at all! im always bite my lips i hate it lol, thanx sweetie


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* it doesn't, but all acids make skin more sensitive to UV rays and more prone to dicoloration. these acids are not strong but the risk is still there, I believe it is better to be careful and use spf. did you try hydraphase xl from this brand? it is really good and has decent sun protection, although definitely too weak for the beach, but should be ok for now



do you have Bioderma in Austria? they have great sunblock, Bioderma fluide 100, it gives great sun protection and doesnt feel greasy at all. I love it





in cosmetics forums and sites they rather recomend acids for nightime only, but yeah, the company says its ok for day and night. I prefer to stay on the safe side and put it only for night time, it's enough for me, I think putting it on also for a daytime could dry out skin a bit.

If you buy it, let us know how it works for you





yup, couldnÂ´t wait and ran off to the next pharmacy and bought it for 13 euros. IÂ´ll start wearing it day and night for now-there is no sun here anyway, and my foundation has SPF just in case a few sun rays come through the clouds.
nope, never heard of bioderma before

and IÂ´ve never tried anything from la roche posay, but IÂ´ve heard lots of good things about it. itÂ´s supposed to be way better than vichy (which is a good brand also, but their skincare line for acne prone skin didnÂ´t impress me at all!)


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* thanks Jenifer :icon_love you look great too, your skin is glowing and you have lovely naturally blushed cheeks... your lips don't look chapped at all! neither do they look chapped to me! you have gorgeous eyes (ok I think I tell you this everytime *lol*, I`m gonna think of a new favorite compliment) and rosey cheeks. and the skintone is great too


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* yup, couldnÂ´t wait and ran off to the next pharmacy and bought it for 13 euros. IÂ´ll start wearing it day and night for now-there is no sun here anyway, and my foundation has SPF just in case a few sun rays come through the clouds.
nope, never heard of bioderma before

and IÂ´ve never tried anything from la roche posay, but IÂ´ve heard lots of good things about it. itÂ´s supposed to be way better than vichy (which is a good brand also, but their skincare line for acne prone skin didnÂ´t impress me at all!)

oh be careful with Effaclar at the begining, it may dry out your skin a bit if it's not used to acids. Maybe start out with wearing it just once a day just couple of first days? but of course you will feel what is the best as you will use it. Hope it will work for you!Bioderma is a great company from France, they have also cosmetic lines available only from drugstores.

I love La Roche Posay, I agree it's better than Vichy. I tried some Vichy creams and I think they are over rated. They have too much fragrance for my taste and don't do really do wonders. I stopped buying Vichy cause I think they are too expensive for the quality.

Another good brand is Avene, also available in pharmacies


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* oh be careful with Effaclar at the begining, it may dry out your skin a bit if it's not used to acids. Maybe start out with wearing it just once a day just couple of first days? but of course you will feel what is the best as you will use it. Hope it will work for you!Bioderma is a great company from France, they have also cosmetic lines available only from drugstores.

I love La Roche Posay, I agree it's better than Vichy. I tried some Vichy creams and I think they are over rated. They have too much fragrance for my taste and don't do really do wonders. I stopped buying Vichy cause I think they are too expensive for the quality.

Another good brand is Avene, also available in pharmacies





oh ok then IÂ´ll try it at night only for now. my skin isnÂ´t sensitive at all, but IÂ´ve never used any treatments with acidic ingredients...although I have been using ACV as a toner regularly. and my skin could easily tolerate it undiluted!IÂ´ll definitely look more into La Roche Posay if this stuff works for me. it isnÂ´t as expensive as I thought.

I`ll make sure to write about it in the skincare forum if it works so others can give it a try too


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* neither do they look chapped to me! you have gorgeous eyes (ok I think I tell you this everytime *lol*, I`m gonna think of a new favorite compliment) and rosey cheeks. and the skintone is great too lol your to cute! thank you:icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 13, 2006)

What the heck its gross, but I already posted in the skin forum for h20 challenge so here it is.....


----------



## Andi (Jan 13, 2006)

oh cÂ´mon Jennifer I canÂ´t see anything gross. you have a nice even skintone and the breakouts you have been talking about are barely visible for my eyes! theyÂ´re so small!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

jennifer you have nice skin! not gross at all


----------



## kaori (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow everyone look great,...i love this thread

and my face without mu,...

i love your face Benebaby (mybestfriend),..innocent,..beautiful,..!!!


----------



## anne7 (Jan 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaori* Wow everyone look great,...i love this threadand my face without mu,...

i love your face Benebaby (mybestfriend),..innocent,..beautiful,..!!!

Suryani, I SO want to hate you for how beautiful you look bare faced, but I can't, you are just too cute and sweet!:icon_love


----------



## kaori (Jan 22, 2006)

*Awwwwwe,.....Thank you sweatheart,Anne...luv yu too*:icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 22, 2006)

Suryani, life is just not fair~you are just as beautiful without makeup as when you are wearing it. :icon_love


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaori* 

Wow everyone look great,...i love this threadand my face without mu,...

i love your face Benebaby (mybestfriend),..innocent,..beautiful,..!!!




I also have to say Kaori, you are naturally pretty!


----------



## kaori (Jan 23, 2006)

*LOL,..Thank you verry much loveboxers and Tony*


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 23, 2006)

i haven't seen ONE bad pic in this thread! i swear you're all sooooo gorgeous in your own ways!

maybe i'll post mine up since my skin's been a lot better lately! it's just the dark circles i'm scared about


----------



## Marisol (Jan 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* maybe i'll post mine up since my skin's been a lot better lately! it's just the dark circles i'm scared about



You should... we want to see your gorgeous face!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* What the heck its gross, but I already posted in the skin forum for h20 challenge so here it is..... what? you are pretty! like.. REALLY pretty!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 23, 2006)

kaori, ok, thats it.. marry me.

you are SO beautiful geez. it should be illegal


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

I need to post mine lol.

I'll be back





Edit:

Ok this is me, without makeup at all, just moisturizer.

Husband is sleeping and his wife busy taking pictures for MUT! LMAO!





And ohh please excuse the Uninvited Guest of the Month right on top of my nose tip



lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

leony you hot chic you!!! you look great w/o makeup! nice skin to



and i love that style you did to your hair very pretty


----------



## Maja (Feb 23, 2006)

This is me no with make-up



I feel a bit insecure posting after all you gorgeous girls, but here we go...


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* leony you hot chic you!!! you look great w/o makeup! nice skin to



and i love that style you did to your hair very pretty Awwee thank you Jenny!I couldn't sleep and look at me, with eyes wide open in SO early morning 3:42 AM lol.


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* This is me no with make-up



I feel a bit insecure posting after all you gorgeous girls, but here we go... Maja you're a DOLL!Gorgeous with or without makeup!!


----------



## Maja (Feb 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Maja you're a DOLL!Gorgeous with or without makeup!!

Thank you Leony! :icon_love I *LOVE* your new avatar! You look gorgeous!:icon_love


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Feb 24, 2006)

Man, you are all so beautiful without makeup! I can't even tie my hair completely back _with_ makeup on without looking like crap, lol!


----------



## Violet (Feb 24, 2006)

Not doing it.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 24, 2006)

Can I Bare it All in this NO makeup challenge?

No Wai!!!! I like you all too much to scare you like that.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ienjoymakeup* Man, you are all so beautiful without makeup! I can't even tie my hair completely back _with_ makeup on without looking like crap, lol! LMAO me too!


----------



## Fia (May 15, 2006)

Well, here are a couple of pictures of me both with and without make-up in my MUA profile.


----------



## Kelly (May 15, 2006)

First of all, you all look GREAT! Kind of an innocence or something ya'll have.

Here's my....naked face....my daughter thinks naked face sounds funny.

Attachment 19668


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2006)

all of you look great without MU...




I will post mine..


----------



## mehrunissa (May 15, 2006)

I got my skin in wonderful shape a couple of weeks ago, but then I had job interviews lined up, one after another...So stressful, and now my skin looks like that of a horny pubescent/hormonal boy. Ugh. Either way, I'm posting a pic of when it was lovely and glowy, because I'm too much of a wimp to post one of the current state of things. Also, I hardly look like myself in this picture with the funny smirk.

I'm trying on earrings here.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I got my skin in wonderful shape a couple of weeks ago, but then I had job interviews lined up, one after another...So stressful, and now my skin looks like that of a horny pubescent/hormonal boy. Ugh. Either way, I'm posting a pic of when it was lovely and glowy, because I'm too much of a wimp to post one of the current state of things. Also, I hardly look like myself in this picture with the funny smirk.
I'm trying on earrings here.





Your skin does look lovely here



don't worry, it will come back to this state in no time, I can bet



I like the earings too!


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lookin good Janelle! Plus, I like the bottle of Smirnoff behind you on the window sill, let's party woman! Wow Tony, you don't miss a trick


----------



## Mina (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I got my skin in wonderful shape a couple of weeks ago, but then I had job interviews lined up, one after another...So stressful, and now my skin looks like that of a horny pubescent/hormonal boy. Ugh. Either way, I'm posting a pic of when it was lovely and glowy, because I'm too much of a wimp to post one of the current state of things. Also, I hardly look like myself in this picture with the funny smirk.
I'm trying on earrings here.





You look gorgeous..


----------



## -Liz- (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Smirnoff!?!? LMAO!!! Thats linen spray Tony!!! lol



Geeesh !! How bad do you think I am!?!?! LMAO!!



i confess i thought thats what it was too!! ah alchiehol is on the mind lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 22, 2006)

Everyone looks so cute with out makeup!!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 23, 2006)

In my avatar pic I am wearing zero makeup.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 27, 2006)

Bumpety-Bump! I'll post my pic later!


----------



## akbaby (Jun 8, 2008)

you ladies still look beautiful without make up!

i dont think anyone should be ashamed to go without.

its okay to let your true beauty come through every once in a while





but who doesn't like to spice it up with some color?!


----------



## cheller (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## fiercely (Jun 8, 2008)

And in case anyone is curious, I am nearly 20 (20 in July). I look really young. haha

This is a really cool post, and everyone looks beautiful without makeup!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 9, 2008)

Fiercely: You look way too cute! No need for you to wear makeup ;-) Btw, I thought you were 15.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 9, 2008)

EVERYONE is so pretty!


----------



## fiercely (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you jmgjmg623! I've always been told I look about 15 or 16... I think I might have to start taking it as a compliment, even though sometimes it's extremely frustrating. (When going out, applying for jobs etc.)


----------



## Ozee (Mar 9, 2009)

wow your all so gorgeous without makeup!

heres mine, prepared to be frightened!


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 9, 2009)

Ozee you are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 9, 2009)

aww even with my shiney nose and forhead? hehehe your to kind thank you.


----------



## tstar (Mar 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow your all so gorgeous without makeup!
heres mine, prepared to be frightened!

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...Picture139.jpg

you look great without makeup!! xx


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 9, 2009)

Ozee, you look great without makeup. Your eyebrows are really nice and so is your skin.

When I saw this thread a little while ago I decided to take a picture and post before I put my makeup on, then I changed my mind, then I thought what the heck might as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My hair is slept on and still unbrushed.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ozee, you look great without makeup. Your eyebrows are really nice and so is your skin.
When I saw this thread a little while ago I decided to take a picture and post before I put my makeup on, then I changed my mind, then I thought what the heck might as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My hair is slept on and still unbrushed.

http://i44.tinypic.com/2eckzsn.jpg

You look good Tiff! And you're hair still looks great after waking up. Looks better than when I actually do something with mine lol


----------



## Flowind (Mar 9, 2009)

xtiffanyx: you look nice, I'm envious fo your big eyes and straight nose bridge..

You ladies all look beautiful! I'm kinda shamed because I don't apply makeup often, but my face breaks out a lot... Not to mention my blackheads over exploded!


----------



## Tyari (Mar 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol





http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_100.gif

You have great skin too!!!!!!! You look great without makeup!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have great skin! You should show it off!!



Bene &amp; Lea - you both look great too!!! Damn... I wish I looked like that w/o makeup! lol Here's mine... taken about 2 min. ago (Still have to get in the shower so don't mind the hair lol) 
Glasses on, glasses off.... and no makeup is a big thumbs down!!! lol





http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_100.gif

You have great skin too!!!!!!! You look great without makeup!


----------



## candygalore (Mar 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow your all so gorgeous without makeup!
heres mine, prepared to be frightened!

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...Picture139.jpg

you are sooooo pretty ozee very pretty with no makeup at all this challenge is not for me my skin has marks from breaking out.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 18, 2009)

aww shucks girls, you make me blush.

Thanks Tiff thanks Candy!

Tiff you look so good without makeup, gorgeous!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 18, 2009)

Ozee and Tiff you're both gorgeous without makeup!!

I'm so jealous!


----------



## l1lmamaj (Mar 18, 2009)

I bared it all by ACCIDENT. Haha I was visiting my bf in San Diego and I left all my makeup in my train case back at my apartment. It wasn't until I was half way to SD when I remembered. So for the past few days, I have been makeup-less. I feel pretty self-conscious because I always at least fill in my brows (I have sparse brows). It does take a lot of time away from messing with makeup and now I've been a good student and studying for finals.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 20, 2009)

Ozee and Tiff: You guys look very pretty without makeup on



Not a lot of people are naturally beautiful.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 20, 2009)

im the female in the picture.

i was all upset that day because my boyfriend was leaving for school 300 miles away. but apparently being upset made my skin look nice


----------



## Ozee (Mar 20, 2009)

aww orangee you are adorable!so pretty!

What a gorgeous couple you make.

Thanks for the kind words JOhhnie


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 21, 2009)

I cringe at how my hair looks....tres embarassing!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 21, 2009)

I love your skin so that means i hate you....bahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

very pretty!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL Ozee....is it the white-pastyness that you love?


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

what a great idea for a thread. we're all so pretty!


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, i have had a good nose at everyone and not one person looks bad without make-up! In fact everyone looks really fresh and pretty.





Still, you wouldnt catch me going out the house without at least some foundation on! No one deserves to see my pasty face! Haha.


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 4, 2009)

This is me in all my silly naked face glory. Freckles, shiny skin and all.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i332.photobucket.com/albums/m344/petitetorment/MUT-1.jpg

This is me in all my silly naked face glory. Freckles, shiny skin and all.

You have great skin!! It's glowing not shiny :S


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 5, 2009)

everyone's so pretty! @xtiffanyx: i'm so jealous! your hair looks great and you haven't even brushed it!!!

anyway, here's mine. i actually love this picture.

Attachment 43266


----------



## akathegnat (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have great skin!! It's glowing not shiny :S Thank you, I think sometimes it really has to do with who is behind the camera. I can't stop smiling when I'm with my so.


----------



## angelarose (Apr 11, 2009)

I do have on lippy in this photo.







Scary but I am proud of my skin at the age of 43!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, finally decided to add mine too!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 11, 2009)

Very pretty everyone!

Anna: Nice eyebrows.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------

